# 0-60 times



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

A while back a few of us were having a debate about 0-60 times, and what was really achieveable on the road. Stage 4 with LC4/5 seemed to be able to get 3.0 and not better, and only Adam with the "veyron GTR" had a much better time of 2.65 !

It seemed odd that model 12 and 13 claim better 0-60 times with less power 2.8 or 2.7, when we believe the LC4/5 from Cobb or Ecutek to be the same as the factory launch.

Reading on GTRLIFE i found this interesting thread that seems to clarify this a bit showing that the LC4/5 do not hold the revs on lauch as well as the new factory standard.

Comments anyone, especially Ben or Iain ?

LC4/5 on 09-11 thoughts - Page 4 - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The Veyron does it in 2.5, so Veyron GTR would be a bold claim!

Mine has stock LC4 but was in poor conditions. I doubt there's much more to come but I'm not bothered. Am happy with that. I think the gain in my case came from the power once the tyres had hooked up, ie.30-60.

I am pretty sure that the official times they released which seem to get quicker and quicker are less to do with power and more to do with controlling slip and timing it on a proper surface.

They never cared about 0-60 until they realised it was a selling point against the 911. The improvements are probably down to them trying again and again until they get the number they want.

From the ecutek vids I have seen with adjustable rpm, it seems to hold the revs really well. I think if there is any difference it is going to be in the conditions, not in the car.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

After a few launches and reading that thread. The revs definitely do drop during a launch on a pre 2011. Mine with LC4 or 5 will bog down for a split second and then depending on road surface, start spinning. With LC4 my 0-60 (3.1-3.2sec) is the same whether I use 4k or 3.5k, so I'll be sticking with 3500rpm to give the transmission a breather until a revised launch control is released for pre 2011 models.

If anyone with an earlier model has consistently got below 3secs, I would be interested in your launch method.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

willgts said:


> After a few launches and reading that thread. The revs definitely do drop during a launch on a pre 2011. Mine with LC4 or 5 will bog down for a split second and then depending on road surface, start spinning. With LC4 my 0-60 (3.1-3.2sec) is the same whether I use 4k or 3.5k, so I'll be sticking with 3500rpm to give the transmission a breather until a revised launch control is released for pre 2011 models.
> 
> If anyone with an earlier model has consistently got below 3secs, I would be interested in your launch method.


Will , if you are now at stage 5 I think with practice you should be able to get to 2.9 as I can get to 3.0 on my stage 4. I use R,C, off

Do we know if Ecutek are working on this problem I think it is costing pre 2011 car 0.2-0.3 seconds off the line.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Mine drops alot when launching (Ekutek). Seems piontless doing a launch when you drop 2000 revs before it picks up again. Its nothing like a 2011 launch.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am really surprised by this, software wise it's supposedly exactly the same. Is it possible there is a hardware difference?

I was consistently sub 3, stopped doing now as there's no need. Only time I was close to 3 or slightly over was when I did anything other than leave throttle 100% planted. Anything under 100% feels like its the right thing to do but does result in a rev drop. Flat to the floor and it hooks up much better. Are you sure you are trying it completely flat out?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Btw I switched between RRR and RCR, but never RROff. My gearbox software is standard.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The VDC module is different on the newer cars, allows more slip before cutting power.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I've never been happy with the EcuTek LC on my 59 plate. That's why I'm going down a different launch path :smokin:


----------



## dk_supra (Dec 23, 2005)

2009 here consistently 2.7-2.8 0-60 times on v-box, but we run jrz suspension, built box, michelins, custom botl software and about 400 ponnies over stock under the hood. you know the regular BPU stuff


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

To be honest I'm not using Vbox yet, I'm using an iPhone app. But regardless, you can tell that the car holds back as it is so much more powerful when physical grip is available.

I have read that the newer models use more throttle when launched and that the abs module is involved for using wheel speed data to control the launch, whereas the earlier cars just stabilise rpm with the TC off. Which I guess is why the later models launch better, is because they actually use traction control for it?

With the development of custom Ecutek maps. I think it's just a matter of time before an ignition cut/wheel speed based launch map is available. So yeah, I believe Ecutek and its independant tuners are working on it.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

willgts said:


> To be honest I'm not using Vbox yet, I'm using an iPhone app. But regardless, you can tell that the car holds back as it is so much more powerful when physical grip is available.
> 
> I have read that the newer models use more throttle when launched and that the abs module is involved for using wheel speed data to control the launch, whereas the earlier cars just stabilise rpm with the TC off. Which I guess is why the later models launch better, is because they actually use traction control for it?
> 
> With the development of custom Ecutek maps. I think it's just a matter of time before an ignition cut/wheel speed based launch map is available. So yeah, I believe Ecutek and its independant tuners are working on it.


I wouldnt trust the iphone App, not accurate enough. Get a vbox they are great, so easy to use and produce a ton of data you can analyse afterwards. Also i think 0-100 gives a much better feel for how powerful your car is, as after 30 it should be gripping well.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I've never been happy with the EcuTek LC on my 59 plate. That's why I'm going down a different launch path :smokin:


Which launch path ??


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I wouldnt trust the iphone App, not accurate enough. Get a vbox they are great, so easy to use and produce a ton of data you can analyse afterwards. Also i think 0-100 gives a much better feel for how powerful your car is, as after 30 it should be gripping well.


What's a good 0-100 time for stage 5?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

mark r said:


> What's a good 0-100 time for stage 5?


Over 4 years!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Over 4 years!


Nah, I'm sure it would be quicker than 4 years, you've quoted the Leaf 0-100 time there


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

mark r said:


> What's a good 0-100 time for stage 5?


Take a look at this thread

0-100 times only get interesting with non-road tyres.

5.56 on a Litchfield stage 5 on MPSS, to 6.82 on a stock car.

Best recorded was 5.12 on a 900hp build (Jamie P)

Bear in mind that stage 5 means bigger turbos and IC. There's a whole lot of choice with regards exactly what that means from tuner to tuner and car to car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fyi. that stage 5 time of mine was at 770bhp and 710lbft. Stock engine, it was also two up meaning about 180kg of lard arses.

Litchfield didn't recommend running that torque for very long on a stock engine, so I enjoyed it for a few months (not exactly using full throttle very often) and then forged the engine before it could fail.

The numbers came from a racelogic box.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Fyi. that stage 5 time of mine was at 770bhp and 710lbft. Stock engine, it was also two up meaning about 180kg of lard arses.
> 
> Litchfield didn't recommend running that torque for very long on a stock engine, so I enjoyed it for a few months (not exactly using full throttle very often) and then forged the engine before it could fail.
> 
> The numbers came from a racelogic box.


Hi what setup did you have for that time, I'm still looking for the point where it doesn't bog down or want to wheel spin to 60

tyres/pressure
rcr / rcoff?
launch boost pressure
revs on launch
ecutek tc on/off


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

motors said:


> Adamantium said:
> 
> 
> > Fyi. that stage 5 time of mine was at 770bhp and 710lbft. Stock engine, it was also two up meaning about 180kg of lard arses.
> ...



Lol I suspect with your foot planted with that spec the tyres will spin to 60 no problem!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

This was stock lc4 stock launch rpm.

34psi tyres.

Litchfield suspension in comfort - i think.

You're really testing me here. This was gtr number 4 and I'm about to sell number 7.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> This was stock lc4 stock launch rpm.
> 
> 34psi tyres.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just on my 3rd one. Too many options now with Ecutek 6 for launch setup


----------

